# Crit air lez's France info



## runnach (Apr 19, 2018)

I just stumbled across this which explains the crit air in France. Apologies if posted before 

Inform yourself now about the French Vignette Crit’Air!

Channa


----------



## QFour (Apr 19, 2018)

It's an ADVERT for their APP and a very expensive Crit Air Badge.

I had all sorts of fun getting the right one. If you go to the https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/ and then find the tab ' SIMULATION ' you can put your vehicle details in and sort out what it's supposed to be. At the moment I have 3 different ones. First attempt came back as a 4. Following their instructions I finished up with a 5. Now have the correct one a 2. What a load of mucking and messing about and what a crap site. Why don't they take you to the SIMULATION bit first or at the very least when you have filled everything in tell you what you are going to receive and let you decide with either a Yes or No. To simple for the French.

One tip don't fill in the Euro number as we don't have one on the V5. I filled in Euro 5 and it makes a right mess. All you need is the date of first registration and let their system work it out.

..


----------



## runnach (Apr 19, 2018)

I posted because it gives informative information, time scales what the colours mean etc..On no account was I suggesting or endorsing the web site which is why I put "info" on the header

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 19, 2018)

Got mine early last year thanks to *******`s post       :dance:      4.80 euro all in delivered, 9 days from ordering to coming through the door from the official site          :idea:

Had it looked at once and got an approving nod from a very scary looking RayBan wearing ( even though it was cloudy :rolleyes2: ) fully armed Gendarme at a roadside checkpoint     :scared:

That was just outside Tarbes where we`d seen a massive traveller encampment, the surrounding roads were crawling with Gendarmerie and Police National   :scared:


----------



## colinm (Apr 19, 2018)

QFour said:


> It's an ADVERT for their APP and a very expensive Crit Air Badge.
> 
> I had all sorts of fun getting the right one. If you go to the https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/ and then find the tab ' SIMULATION ' you can put your vehicle details in and sort out what it's supposed to be. At the moment I have 3 different ones. First attempt came back as a 4. Following their instructions I finished up with a 5. Now have the correct one a 2. What a load of mucking and messing about and what a crap site. Why don't they take you to the SIMULATION bit first or at the very least when you have filled everything in tell you what you are going to receive and let you decide with either a Yes or No. To simple for the French.
> 
> ...



Had no problems getting our one, best part was the system assumes our van is euro5 as it was registered in 2011.


----------



## Deleted member 75172 (Apr 19, 2018)

I take it from the comments that this is a one off purchase. Is that right?

Also i see the price has been reduced from 1st March 2018.


----------



## BGT180 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Got mine early last year thanks to *******`s post       :dance:      4.80 euro all in delivered, 9 days from ordering to coming through the door from the official site          :idea:
> 
> Had it looked at once and got an approving nod from a very scary looking RayBan wearing ( even though it was cloudy :rolleyes2: ) fully armed Gendarme at a roadside checkpoint     :scared:
> 
> That was just outside Tarbes where we`d seen a massive traveller encampment, the surrounding roads were crawling with Gendarmerie and Police National   :scared:



I used the official site also and no problem €4.80 and just over a week delivery. However, I needed another cos I had to replace my windscreen and was informed that I had to buy it again. If attached to screen it’s nigh impossible to get it off so this one is in a sleeve stuck to screen and removable


----------



## Wully (Apr 19, 2018)

When in France 2 weeks ago I looked at every French motorhome I seen and never seen one singe van displaying this sticker I have one it’s the crit air 2 drove right through Paris I dident notice any signs anywhere advising on these stickers nor cameras or points of entry to city maybe another way to get us brits to pay for somthing that the locals just ignore


----------



## REC (Apr 20, 2018)

Peteabix said:


> I take it from the comments that this is a one off purchase. Is that right?
> 
> Also i see the price has been reduced from 1st March 2018.



Yes just apply and get it once...


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 20, 2018)

Gotn back from Spain earlier this month & saw very few French cars with a Crit Air sticker. Wonder how they are going to enforce this when the areas they are required are so large. It's relatively easy if they are just in cities where you know if you are in the city boundary but when the areas are so big how will you know.


----------



## QFour (Apr 20, 2018)

According to the email I had they will put signs up. They will need hundreds of them though. I can see the Police will have a field day. Either that or it's just one big con. The OP APP says there are no restrictions anywhere in France at the moment. It was suggested that I should consult the APP before leaving and work out which areas will be effected if any. They say that it will be publicised in the press and on television in the areas effected. Lot of good that is. Having tuned into the news channel and listened to the speed at which they speak by the time I have translated it they have moved on a couple of topics :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Sticker*



Looser cruiser said:


> When in France 2 weeks ago I looked at every French motorhome I seen and never seen one singe van displaying this sticker I have one it’s the crit air 2 drove right through Paris I dident notice any signs anywhere advising on these stickers nor cameras or points of entry to city maybe another way to get us brits to pay for somthing that the locals just ignore



We traveled up through France late March and also never saw a sticker in either a car or Motorhome. Mind you we avoided cities...hopefully members will give more feedback as they tour France this summer. Maja


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 20, 2018)

***** said:


> I for one won't be checking the app daily. Just put the sticker in and forget.
> Well that's plan A:wave:




Seconded   :wave:   

I saw plenty last year on both trips on French motorhomes but not so many on their cars    :rolleyes2:


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 24, 2018)

*Vehicle category*

Just applying on line, 

but what Vehicle category is a 4 ton MoHo? :drive:


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 24, 2018)

I  chose HGV given that my V5 says my 'van is PHGV.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I  chose HGV given that my V5 says my 'van is PHGV.



Did you get a Classe 3  cert?  I did


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2018)

Well Derek on OAL (and maybe 'hiding' on here  ) reckons a 'motorcaravan' is M1 therefore you should select 'car'.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

colinmd said:


> Well Derek on OAL (and maybe 'hiding' on here  ) reckons a 'motorcaravan' is M1 therefore you should select 'car'.



But at 4 tonne, as per V5, can't be a car.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 15, 2018)

QFour said:


> It's an ADVERT for their APP and a very expensive Crit Air Badge.
> 
> I had all sorts of fun getting the right one. If you go to the https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/ and then find the tab ' SIMULATION ' you can put your vehicle details in and sort out what it's supposed to be. At the moment I have 3 different ones. First attempt came back as a 4. Following their instructions I finished up with a 5. Now have the correct one a 2. What a load of mucking and messing about and what a crap site. Why don't they take you to the SIMULATION bit first or at the very least when you have filled everything in tell you what you are going to receive and let you decide with either a Yes or No. To simple for the French.
> 
> ...



Hi , ive been given a 5 for my 2010 Autotrail Mohawk on on a Fiat Ducatto 2.3 Diesel which I think is wrong . I have appealed by emailing web site but heard nowt. Can I ask you how  you got replacement ?


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Hi , ive been given a 5 for my 2010 Autotrail Mohawk on on a Fiat Ducatto 2.3 Diesel which I think is wrong . I have appealed by emailing web site but heard nowt. Can I ask you how  you got replacement ?



5 , That;s for Steam Engine powered with wood burning stove on board, lit!


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> But at 4 tonne, as per V5, can't be a car.



You are confusing UK tax with EU classifications, my van being Private Light Goods doesn't put in less than 3.5t van category as far as the French are concerned. Car category for them includes M1 Motorcaravan of any weight.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 15, 2018)

***** said:


> here is the info
> 
> Who will get which Crit'Air Colours? – Crit-Air.fr



Thanks that looks easy to understand will check out when I have my info to hand


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 15, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> 5 , That;s for Steam Engine powered with wood burning stove on board, lit!



Yeah thats what I thought but cant get them to reply to my request for reclassification


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

colinmd said:


> You are confusing UK tax with EU classifications, my van being Private Light Goods doesn't put in less than 3.5t van category as far as the French are concerned. Car category for them includes M1 Motorcaravan of any weight.



Yes, I see this chart:

https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/docs/tableaux_classement.pdf   (The French gov official site)

Dosn't stipulate weight.


 wheras the ref ***** quotes does, and this looks German text within the document ' Copyright of the table is owned by Crit'Air.fr/ Green Zones GmbH.'



***** said:


> here is the in
> 
> Who will get which Crit'Air Colours? – Crit-Air.fr


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 15, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Did you get a Classe 3  cert?  I did



No. My 'van was classified as a 4 which I think is correct.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> No. My 'van was classified as a 4 which I think is correct.


OK

Mine ( classed as 3) is Euro 4 in V5 so the best a euro 4 diesel can be is class 3,  whether it is car or light utility, but as a HGV it would be in class 2, same as yours.

Strangely on the chart class four is sometimes refereed to as 'Euro 4' or 'Euro IV'  nothings consistent!


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> OK
> 
> Mine ( classed as 3) is Euro 4 in V5 so the best a euro 4 diesel can be is class 3,  whether it is car or light utility, but as a HGV it would be in class 2, same as yours.
> 
> Strangely on the chart class four is sometimes refereed to as 'Euro 4' or 'Euro IV'  nothings consistent!




I think you are mixing up Diesel and Petrol engines.

My van is early 2011 Euro4(not listed on V5), so I just filled in minimum that was asked for this gave me a Cat2. :banana:


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 15, 2018)

colinmd said:


> I think you are mixing up Diesel and Petrol engines.
> 
> My van is early 2011 Euro4(not listed on V5), so I just filled in minimum that was asked for this gave me a Cat2. :banana:



Don't think so.

 There are no Euro 4 Diesels in class 2, they messed your classification up, to your advantage,


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Don't think so.




Looking at your post again I think what confused me was a typo.





> There are no Euro 4 Diesels in class 2, they messed your classification up, to your advantage,




If there is no stated Euro they take reg date, so any Diesel  post 1/1/2011 is assumed to be Euro 5 (or better)


----------

